# How many nights 2022?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We don't seem to have a thread where folks can post up running totals of how many nights they have spent away in their MH during the course of the year. If the thread gets traction I thought it might be an interesting read at year end seeing how many nights we have all been away and what we have got up to.

I'll kick off: so far it's 74 for us across 2 trips (Spain and Cheltenham/Cardiff). I keep a daily diary when in the MH so w can remember what we got up to in later years.

Over to you :smile2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

So far, 54, but that'll be out of date tomorrow 😉


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice one Jean - thanks for responding. I thought a few more would have as well but never mind. I am also aware that there are a number of contributors to MHF who don't tour now but I thought it would be a bit of fun to see some running totals.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Never really counted, ten is so far maybe.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Until last year I didn't but I was just interested that's all. Thought it might be good to have an actual motorhoming thread amongst all the general stuff.

I know that a number of our members don't/can't tour anymore but still enjoy the info and hearing about others trips (and contributing to them too with suggestions etc).


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There used to be a stats section on the old site. By the looks of it someone is still using it! 

I think I last updated mine in 2012!

you will need to login to view it properly but I wouldnt bother unless you know your old username and password for the old site.

https://www.motorhomefacts.com/stopover-search.html


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Only 2 names there that still post you and Dave, DJMotorhomer.

It’s hard to believe I have only been away from home for 18 days, am I going to be able to stick it out until the middle of June :frown2:


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

GMJ said:


> We don't seem to have a thread where folks can post up running totals of how many nights they have spent away in their MH during the course of the year. If the thread gets traction I thought it might be an interesting read at year end seeing how many nights we have all been away and what we have got up to.
> 
> I'll kick off: so far it's 74 for us across 2 trips (Spain and Cheltenham/Cardiff). I keep a daily diary when in the MH so w can remember what we got up to in later years.
> 
> Over to you :smile2:


I still use the Old Sites, "Stopovers Usage Tracking", wish it could be moved to this New Site. I use it as my main log and print it off & keep in a file.
Unfortunately, no other members use it now so I can't get stopover ideas from other members.

Take a look at my logs, username, sennen523.
Al.:smile2:


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

12 so far this year (21st April onwards, working from the anniversary of having the Van delivered); and 115 in 2021/22

Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I didn't want/need/intend anything too scientific hence just suggesting a rolling thread like this.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

marchie said:


> 12 so far this year (21st April onwards, working from the anniversary of having the Van delivered); and 115 in 2021/22
> 
> Steve


What about the calendar year 2022 Steve - Jan 01 onwards? That'll keep it in line with anyone else who posts as It'd take some doing digging out the buying date of a number of our MHs I'd guess.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

GMJ said:


> marchie said:
> 
> 
> > 12 so far this year (21st April onwards, working from the anniversary of having the Van delivered); and 115 in 2021/22
> ...


62 nights to date, Graham

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Only 2 names there that still post you and Dave, DJMotorhomer.
> 
> It's hard to believe I have only been away from home for 18 days, am I going to be able to stick it out until the middle of June :frown2:


Whaddaya mean stick it out! sounds like you are having a great time!

If I do manage to get this new van we looked at today or similar Ive decided Ill bust the stats record by just never coming back. I think ill head off to Europe and become an illegal immigrant. Might even lose some weight finally if I can get back to southern Europe.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

How would you lose weight Barry with all that lovely cheese n beer n wine?!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

90 days Baz. 
Thanks to some eejets.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Does living in ours while we were homeless count?

If so, then 89.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> How would you lose weight Barry with all that lovely cheese n beer n wine?!


I have before. I lost over four stone about ten years ago when we were extensively touring in Europe. I think its the climate, being more active and despite enjoying the cheese and booze generally a better diet. Bit harder since my knees started playing up though and with us not being back over the water since 2017 I put it all back on again.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Another 35 nights added so we are up to 109 nights away in the MH so far this year


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm at 93 to date.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Close to the limit Jean.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

They weren't all beyond Ireland tho Ray 😉


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I hit our 90 days exactly on this last trip so our next trip to the Continent won't be until late August when we are off to Italy. By then the Jan and Feb days away, will have 'dropped off'. We have 2 trips planned in the UK prior to that.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I usually average about 100 days years. COVID has put a few restrictions on travel for the last couple of years and my average has been reducing. I have only managed 16 days this year so far but many more are planned. Of more interest to know would be, how do you see the economic climate effecting your travel especially the fuel increase? I do not intend to let it effect mine but will be seeking out cheaper sites to hepl keep costs under control.
peedee


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Still some cheap CLs about. In fact my experience so far on this trip is the cheapest ones have the most availability. Currently in Devon. Most expensive so far was £12 for Glastonbury which actually had EHU, cheapest near Bath was just £5. Booking ahead all the £20+ a night CLs in Cornwall are booked up. The one we are heading to next is £7.50 and no problem getting on. Seems the newbies have maybe not discovered solar yet


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

If I could persuade Mrs GMJ onto the back (or front) of a scooter I think we'd do more of what you do Barry - CL/CS and then 'tour' locally on the scoot.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

65 days so far this year over 2 trips. Just back from Europe tour of France, Portugal & Spain & getting used to the new layout.

Surprised how the sites in Europe are not charging extortionate rates per night like the UK. Most were around the 16 euro rate with a couple of 5 star sites charging 25 euros. Completely different attitude to the UK. Not sure why there should be such differences.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sadly no nights this year yet - family reasons, Bit sad as we are past the longest day. 

Day trip tomorrow for gas check and then hopefully off on 29th for 5-6 days at our favourite spot in Slowakia, just a parking area in the mountains overlooking a meadow with a nice 'Chata' (restaurant bar) and walking.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Devonboy said:


> 65 days so far this year over 2 trips. Just back from Europe tour of France, Portugal & Spain & getting used to the new layout.
> 
> Surprised how the sites in Europe are not charging extortionate rates per night like the UK. Most were around the 16 euro rate with a couple of 5 star sites charging 25 euros. Completely different attitude to the UK. Not sure why there should be such differences.


Yes exactly our experience as well in Spain and France.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Devonboy said:


> Surprised how the sites in Europe are not charging extortionate rates per night like the UK. Most were around the 16 euro rate with a couple of 5 star sites charging 25 euros. Completely different attitude to the UK. Not sure why there should be such differences.


I *knew* there was comment on site prices but couldn't find it earlier. Tho my comments are about ireland








Price of campsites


I've booked the MH into a campsite in Ireland for 1 night in July when I'll have my grandson with me. I thought a site, with a playpark, would be a good idea n let him meet n play with other children. It's costing €35 (eeek!!) and I can't arrive before 3 pm else it costs an extra €10, nor can I...




www.motorhomefacts.com


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

We did 85 days in France returning 09/06/2022 keeping 5 days for a trip in the car to Maastricht to see Andre Rieu, will only be there for 3 days but just being on the safe side. We did around 4000 miles going to our cottage just south of Limoges which we hadn’t seen for 15 months, then did a wander over to the Italian border down to the Med along to the Spanish border and back via the Canal Du Midi. Bloody Brexit 90/180 is a pain not helped by the fuel prices.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Devonboy said:


> 65 days so far this year over 2 trips. Just back from Europe tour of France, Portugal & Spain & getting used to the new layout.
> 
> Surprised how the sites in Europe are not charging extortionate rates per night like the UK. Most were around the 16 euro rate with a couple of 5 star sites charging 25 euros. Completely different attitude to the UK. Not sure why there should be such differences.


I think French electricity prices have only gone up 5% whereas ours were 55% last time I looked. I do know that the CL prices with EHU have shot up. Most are £20-£25+ now and the good thing is they are really busy yet the basic none EHU cl sites are still cheap as chips and empty. Suits me fine. The one we are booked on tomorrow is a fiver a night and is massive.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

After 19 nights away on our current trip we are now up to 128 for the year so far.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

11 more nights makes it 139 nights away so far this year.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Despite the family ties I mentioned earlier we have managed 6 nights in Slowakia and a truncated 17 nights in SE Poland.

Bit depressing really and our trip to Provence is in serious doubt.

Even barryD has got down to SW and now to Isle of Arran. But I cannot believe he has not been on the Continent for 5 years.

I think I should keep out of this thread. It makes me depressed.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've just broken the 100: 101 to date.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Well done, we have done 33 so far- sadly, the children descend from the UK as soon as summer holidays start….


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Despite the family ties I mentioned earlier we have managed 6 nights in Slowakia and a truncated 17 nights in SE Poland.
> 
> Bit depressing really and our trip to Provence is in serious doubt.
> 
> ...


Whaddya mean "even Barryd"? 🤬

Not kept a record but been out since beginning of June and all being well won't be back until the end of October. 

We will get over the water again but probably when I've finally purchased a new van. Came close earlier this year. Having said that last year was fantastic and this year so far has been even better, not least of all because the weather has been fabulous.

Not sure where we would go in Europe now. Been to all the best bits. I suspect some of the old haunts in the Pyrenees and the Alps and of course Provence.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Good job I am not the depressive sort 😇.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Another 30 nights away so we are up to 169 now. It's shaping up to be a record year for us I think.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Another 14 added from this trip so up to 183 nights away this year. closing on on 200....


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

62 but then we're both still working, that includes just short of 3 weeks in France and a week down in Dorset, we've got a few more trips planned yet!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm at 155 now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not counted per night just looked on my time line and it's about 56, which is our personal best for a very long time, hoping to get another week in before Crimble.

Which is only 53 days away


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> I usually average about 100 days years. COVID has put a few restrictions on travel for the last couple of years and my average has been reducing. I have only managed 16 days this year so far but many more are planned. Of more interest to know would be, how do you see the economic climate effecting your travel especially the fuel increase? I do not intend to let it effect mine but will be seeking out cheaper sites to hepl keep costs under control.
> peedee


Added a few more days since I posted this in June. Up to 65 now, not much more than Pudsey. I hope to squeeze in a few more days before Christmas but cannot see it going beyaond 70. This time of year we tend to get stuck in to visits to dentist, doctors, vehicle servicing etc.
peedee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope to get at least another week away in 2022, we usually go away twixt crimble and new years.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I try to get away for bluddy Crimble. We have spent the so called 'festive' season away in all sorts of tropical and exotic resorts more often than not now.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Another 14 added from this trip so up to 183 nights away this year. closing on on 200....


Hardly worth keeping the house, sell it, benefit from the funds and go full time. 🤪

Enjoy a SKI holiday (Spending Kid’s Inheritance)

You know it makes sense……. 🤔


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Penquin said:


> Hardly worth keeping the house, sell it, benefit from the funds and go full time. 🤪
> 
> Enjoy a SKI holiday (Spending Kid’s Inheritance)
> 
> You know it makes sense……. 🤔


We are already doing a load of 'SKI-ing' anyway without hopefully needing to sell the house. We love travelling but also love coming home. This year is a biggie as we are catching up on the missed times away in the Covid years.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

7 more nights added to the total so that's us up to 190 nights away this year in the MH.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

We've done our final trip of the year, a total of 66 nights at 32 locations, not bad for a pair of wage slaves


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Devonboy said:


> 65 days so far this year over 2 trips. Just back from Europe tour of France, Portugal & Spain & getting used to the new layout.
> 
> Surprised how the sites in Europe are not charging extortionate rates per night like the UK. Most were around the 16 euro rate with a couple of 5 star sites charging 25 euros. Completely different attitude to the UK. Not sure why there should be such differences.



The total for the year now stands at 85 days.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Is that your last trip of the year done now Dave?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

By the end of this trip (mid Jan) we will be up to 90, first time ever we have reached anywhere near that figure.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Jan's would be in 2023 tally but I take your point


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm 166 now. That might be it for the year.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

GMJ said:


> Is that your last trip of the year done now Dave?


Yes all now packed away for a few weeks.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Well that's us done for 2022. After a truncated trip to the West Country we have ended the year on 195 nights away in the MH this year.

Not too shabby and I think probably a record for us.


----------

